# FITCHBURG RIDES, Swap, Show, and Day of Events ! Saturday, June 17th !



## Handyman (Mar 9, 2017)

The show is on and it will be bigger, better, and more exciting than ever !  In addition to the Iver Johnson indoor Bicycle Show and the Swap Meet, there will also be a Bike Rodeo for the kids, FREE HELMETS to all and FREE BIKE GIVEAWAY !  Vendors get a FREE BREAKFAST at the historic Moran Square Diner !  A Ross Street Hill Climb with 3 CASH PRIZES, A Bicycle Clinic with FREE SERVICE and REPAIR ! ....................and did I mention River Styx Brewery, directly next to the Swap will be offering a specially brewed beer in Bottles and Growlers with Iver Johnson labeling !!  Don't miss Fitchburg Rides full day of bike events.


----------



## catfish (Mar 9, 2017)

Great News !!!!!


----------



## dfa242 (Mar 9, 2017)

Free breakfast and Iver Johnson beer - what could go wrong!?


----------



## scrubbinrims (Mar 9, 2017)

Found an old train ticket in a trunk and I'll be there if it hasn't expired!
Chris


----------



## Handyman (Mar 9, 2017)

Scrubbinrims,
Get on that train !  That ticket still looks good to me and the Fitchburg stop is right near the swap !!  Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## wesmamyke (Mar 15, 2017)

Any update on this swap?  With the giant piles of snow everywhere and all.


----------



## Handyman (Mar 15, 2017)

I think the snow will be gone by June 17th wesmamykr...........at least that's what we're planning on!! Keep you eye on this thread for an updated flyer with all 5 events described.


----------



## wesmamyke (Mar 15, 2017)

For some reason I thought it was this Saturday...I don't know why.  Well if the snow is still here in June a bike swap is the least of our concerns.


----------

